# Red Turface



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone used the heritage red turface and if so can you post pictures.I really like black substrate but eco complete and others are just to expensive for a 150 gallon.I have access to some of the red but just having a hard time making the choice to go red.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Danny, look at the Black Diamond blasting medium at Tractor Supply. Many people in the club have used it with good results. As a cap for a soil substrate, I would get the coarsest grade available.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you should also be able to get dark brown. I got it from a john deere company. A 50 pound bag for 5-10 dollars. You could also look into getting oil dri safe t sorb.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the black diamond now im just wanting to redo the 150 gallon,like I did the 75 that would be mineralized top soil mixed 50/50 with safe-t-sorb just thinking about a different cap.I will probable end up going back with black diamond.I still might set up a small tank with the red turface for my oebt shrimp I think it might make the blue shrimp pop.I cant hardly see them on the black diamond blasting sand.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I have it in several tanks and it looks very nice and natural. Nor red at all. More like light brown. I also have the 'original' or 'natural' color that is more yellowish but once put in the tank, and not seen next to each other, it's actually hard to tell the difference and I think both look good. 
And as sb mentioned already, Turface now comes in brown. But I haven't see that one yet.

One advice: do not try to wash it. It will always produce red color. I just pour it directly in the tank, dry from the bag. Then slowly fill with water. The water will be cloudy (not too much) but will clear up usually by the next day. Then will always stay clean of color, even when pulling plants out.

Anyway, I can 100% recommend that stuff.


----------



## BennyJAM (May 16, 2012)

I'm using safe-t-sorb in a previous 40b and in my tanks right now. At $7.00 for a 40lb bag, you can't beat the price. I was using eco-complete prior, and I didn't notice any significant befefit/difference of the eco-complete over the safe-t-sorb. It's mostly brown in color and has a natural look.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Wasn't that Michael and Shane used when we set them up last year?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3018-may-meeting-trade-list-6.html#post706673

They may be able to post some more current pics.

Edit: wow... just realized this thread was a few months old. My bad.


----------

